# What is the BD Intro A test ?



## stroppy stallion (28 December 2011)

Hi, Please Could Some One Write Out The BD Intro A Dressage test as i have lost mine agian, and havnt got the time to buy one... Pleaaaaaaaseee Thanxs


----------



## stroppy stallion (28 December 2011)

It's 2008 One By the way!


----------



## penny3 (28 December 2011)

just googled it, found this on new rider. Sounds right, but couln't check for you as misplaced mine again too, anyway here's the test:
Enter in WT proceed down CL, C Track Right
B Circle R 20m
B WT
Between B&F Transition to W (3-7 steps) & proceed in WT
E Half circle R 10m dia to X
X Half circle L 10m dia to B
Between B & M Transition to W (3-7 Step) & proceed in WT
E Circle L 20m
Between K & A Transition to MW
FXH Change rein in a free W on a long rein
H MW
C Circle R 20m
Between X & C Transition to WT
MXK Change rein in WT
A Down CL
X MW
H Halt. Immobility. Salute
Hope that helps


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 December 2011)

A enter working trot. C turn right. B circle 20 m. Between B & F walk one horses length. Proceed in trot. E half circle 10 m to X. X half 10 m circle to B. Between  B & M walk one horses length, proceed in trot. E circle left 20 m. Between K & A trans to walk. FXH change rein in free walk, long rein. H medium walk. C circle right 20 m. Between X & c trans to working trot. MXK change rein in trot. A down centre line. X medium walk. G halt, salute.


----------



## stroppy stallion (28 December 2011)

Thankyouuuuuu So much Guys!


----------



## stroppy stallion (28 December 2011)

Care Free Girl ... 
How do you do this in one horses lengh Between B & M walk one horses length, proceed in trot should it not be M & B ? cause M is befor B isnt it... and and the same between K and A transition to walk.. should it not be A and K transition to walk ??


----------



## Kat (28 December 2011)

Look on the BS website or dressage diagrams.


----------

